
The Sad State Of Video Apps - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/28/the-sad-state-of-video-apps/
======
nasalgoat
Given the numbers posted by Viddy, in comparison to, say, Keek, I'd hardly
call even the sharing portion much of a success.

The theme of this post seems to be that content is king and that content is
missing, but what it skips over is that Hollywood movies spend millions in
pre- and post-production adding effects, editing, etc. to produce that
content, and that it takes a lot of talent to do so.

Until you can scale out that talent, sharing is your best bet.

------
odnamra
I wrote this post for TechCrunch. Would love to discuss with anyone
interested, particularly as it relates to Kill Hollywood...

